
The science of ultra pure silicon - sajid
https://www.wired.com/story/book-excerpt-science-of-ultra-pure-silicon/
======
DoctorOetker
The comment from the security guard paints a big terrorist target on the
facility!

------
robin_reala
How are 5 year non-compete clauses remotely legal?

~~~
close04
They are legal because the actual wording of the agreement has to be as narrow
as possible. So you would be barred from competing in the same industry, in a
certain geographical region, etc. It all has to be very specific. Otherwise it
just gets dismissed in a court.

If I sell you my self driving tech company and tomorrow I'm founding a new
one, right next door, ideally even stealing all the former employees back,
that's competing. If I move across the ocean or start building self sailing
yachts that's probably good.

Basically the limitations can only go as far as needed to protect the
legitimate interests of the parties. There's of course some grey area where
those interests overlap but I think overall 5 years isn't necessarily
exaggerated.

